# 180HP with 6-speeds?



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

I've been casually looking at TTs, and I saw in the FAQ that one of the most distinguishing things to look for was the 6-speed, to indicate it's a 225. 
However, I see a lot of 180hp Quattro TTs listed as a 6-speed. Were there any 6-speed 180hp TTs, or are these just mistakes, and actually 225hp versions?
Thanks...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (Suture)*

Mistake. There was a 6spd 337 GTI, and in Europe the Seat Cupra R had a 225hp 6spd FWD drivetrain, but there were no 180hp 6spd TTs


----------



## Suture (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (l88m22vette)*

Thanks for the quick response -- yeah, some of the interior photos even show the 6-speed manual, so I was guessing it really was a 225... woot, might own a TT soon then


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (Suture)*

Funny thing is...the five speed's fifth is taller than the six speed's sixth.
Must say the 2002 225QR's six speed was infinitely smoother than my car's 5 speed though. It's about time for some redline oil...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (Murderface)*

I second that!


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (Murderface)*

fwiw fwd 5 speed have been known to be baulky from the days of the Neiman Marcus cars onward.
My 5 speed has been fine...the only difference between the 5 speed quattro and 6 speed is a spacer added to the 5 speed to eliminate 1 gear.
That said I am kinda looking for a 6 speed to swap in mine...just for grins


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (Qu!cks!lva)*

I get 35mpg going 65mph. You can't beat 6th


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (l88m22vette)*

What do you mean a spacer? they're actually completely different gearboxes. the 5spd is an O2J and the 6spd a MQ350. you have one final drive ( 3.65) and the 6spd has 2 (1 for 1-4, the other for 5,6,R)


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I get 35mpg going 65mph. You can't beat 6th


















I averaged 39mpg over a 70 mile trip, mostly highway. The highway had a few 55 zones.
Last night I drove the whole trip doing about 65. 43mpg. take that civic!!!








The difference is probably in that when the zones change from 55 to 65 I floor it up to the new limit, or when I pass people I floor it. Last night I had boost down and didn't floor it hence mpg orgy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (Murderface)*

with my big turbo, injectors, etc. i got 32 at 65!!!! i think that's pretty damn good for a 400hp car!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (M this 1!)*

When its not on boost, its a 9:1 comp 4cyl. Hello gas efficency







Then, after 3500rpm, you get a lot of power, but really crappy mileage. I love turbos http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (l88m22vette)*

dealers are idiots..... they will also tell u TT means twin turbo


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_What do you mean a spacer? they're actually completely different gearboxes. the 5spd is an O2J and the 6spd a MQ350. you have one final drive ( 3.65) and the 6spd has 2 (1 for 1-4, the other for 5,6,R)

Umm - the 02J is FWD only. Marcus is right - the 180 TTq's had an 02M which had a spacer in place of the 6th gear and slightly different ratios.
All you ever needed to know about gear boxes:


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? ([email protected])*

thanks, completely forgot about that set up


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (M this 1!)*

Wow, thanks a lot for those tranny specs...I'm going to edit that for the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also, is the 180q the same tranny w/ or w/o AWD?


_Modified by l88m22vette at 5:42 PM 10-10-2007_


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Wow, thanks a lot for those tranny specs...I'm going to edit that for the FAQ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also, is the 180q the same tranny w/ or w/o AWD?

_Modified by l88m22vette at 5:42 PM 10-10-2007_

Umm it wouldn't be a 180q w/o the awd.















The FWD TT has the same gears as the 01 1.8T listed above IIRC.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? ([email protected])*

Thanks Joe...I knew I wasnt crazy...I just couldnt remember where I had seen the chart confirming my sanity


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_Thanks Joe...I knew I wasnt crazy...I just couldnt remember where I had seen the chart confirming my sanity

I put that together when I was contemplating changing my old TTq to a 6 speed - so it's been around a while.


----------



## Qu!cks!lva (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? ([email protected])*

As was I ...but I sold the one I had to Jeff Bipes after his trans died....One day I'll get my paws on one and get it in...


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Umm it wouldn't be a 180q w/o the awd.















The FWD TT has the same gears as the 01 1.8T listed above IIRC.

Thanks...


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: 180HP with 6-speeds? (Qu!cks!lva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Qu!cks!lva* »_As was I ...but I sold the one I had to Jeff Bipes after his trans died....One day I'll get my paws on one and get it in...

Honestly - when I'm on the track I wish I had a 5 speed - third is so short on the 6r's it's a liability. With all your power - you really are fine with only 5.


----------



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

so by the virtue of the chart, the 180TTQ and 225TTQ drive systems will be the same except for the tranny computer and the clutch flywheen and tranny itself..
the axles, rear diff, linkages etc.
im contemplating this and actually went to pick up a tranny from a guy local here for a markII Golf, and he had a 6spd o2m or tdi Quattro Tranny, not sure on which one but he said the whole drive system is needed including the driveshafts ect. 
can any1 shed any light on this?


----------

